# [e]udev and action_modeswitch

## mv

I would like to switch to sys-fs/eudev, but realized that the "true" eudev version is missing IUSE=action_modeswitch (and also the corresponding dependency on libusb pulled in by that flag).

On the other hand, the same happened to newer sys-fs/udev

Does this mean that this feature has been removed in one of these (or both) versions? What to use instead? (I really need it since my usb G3 stick requires some modeswitch-magic to work.)

----------

## VoidMage

Do you mean sys-apps/usb_modeswitch ?

----------

## mv

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Do you mean sys-apps/usb_modeswitch ?

 

This I have installed, of course, but it installs udev-rules (which are really needed). I am afraid that they cease to work if the corresponding support in udev is dropped.

----------

## VoidMage

It looks like it installs a bit more.

Just see this commit.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

I'm using my Huawei 3G modems (yes, plural, tested multple ones) with just usb_modeswitch for a long time now without issues. Just try it.

----------

## mv

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> I'm using my Huawei 3G modems (yes, plural, tested multple ones) with just usb_modeswitch for a long time now without issues.

 

Thanks. Currently, I cannot test, but due to your experience, I will risk to switch anyway.

----------

